# OMGP Fall Show!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a blast this weekend out at the final show this season! Razzle won her class day 1 and 2. Roxi won her class of 25 or 26 does yesterday and was Junior Grand. Today she was Junior Grand again and Overall Reserve! My very prego yearling doe Pompous won her class, Yearling Grand and Overall Grand yesterday! My senior doe Dandi won her class and was Senior Reserve yesterday. And today my junior buck (Dandi son) won his class and was Junior Reserve. Dandi got her first progeny points! :stars: 

Roxi is owned in partnership with Lon and Trish from Tuckernutt Boers.  I think she picked up another 35-ish points this weekend putting her around 115!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tales of Valor


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh darn , i wish i could've wished you good luck before the show , but apparently you didn't need it :clap::thumb::wahoo::stars::hi5:

I knew Roxi was going to go far , i just knew it  

Congratulations Victoria , that is amazing , so happy for you !

Such gorgeous animals !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOVE Pompous , she look awesome !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim and Karen! 

Thanks Laura! Roxi sure made my year!  I was really happy when Pomp won Overall Grand. That was a tough Junior Division to get past. She's due in 8 weeks and is already showing. Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Roxi is a very special girl , she's got a special place in my heart , just like her momma 
Good luck with Pomp , will be waiting patiently (NOT) to see her beautiful babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous and congrats. 

Is that Fred Homeyer the Judge?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura. I think the time will fly by this time of year. Waiting for February or later babies seems the hardest! 

Thanks Pam. Yeah, that's Fred Homeyer.  

Roxi's mom took 2nd in her class yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew it was Fred, LOL
I like him, he is a really good and educational caring judge, he came to one of our shows in red bluff ca once and was teaching as he judges.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, he is very educational!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They just got the show results up on ABGA. All of my goats now have show points. It was a great year!! 

Roxi (126)
Dandi (121-- 3 progeny points)
Pomp (117) 
Liberty (11-- 21 progeny points) 
Sugar (6-- 3 progeny points)
Razzle (2)  
Valor-buck (3)


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome for your and your beautiful goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, a big congrats, you highly deserve them.  :fireworks:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'm excited.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I had the great privilege to show this awesome buck for my friend and he took 3rd.  Super excited to see what we get from him and Liberty! His name is Aubry and Son's Jack Sparrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice, he has filled out more, since the last pic you have on him. He looks wide in the chest and rear. 

Does he have a nice Roman head? Can't see that because he is a ham for the camera, LOL. 

Can't wait either, to see what you get out of the paring.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You can see his head a little better in this one. It's nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am a ham for roman heads on bucks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

